# Brittany



## jeangenie (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi

We are thinking of touring Brittany this summer and would like to spend a few days in Rennes.

Could anyone recommend an aire or campsite to stay at that has bus links into the city? Also can anybody recommend places of interest together with suitable aires in the Brittany area?

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

A few years ago we stayed on the municipal in Rennes, near some kind of petting zoo or park, set a little walk from the road but a bus stop next to the lane entrance which we used. 

Really enjoyed our day there, as with many cities the Petite train is always worth a go as it saves on feet and gives you ideas of where to head to for a closer look if you fancy going back. 

Vannes was one of the best petite train rides we did , a lovely ride through streets where no cars are allowed. Never found an aire there but found parking for our 7.2 mtr van next to river side. 

Carnac has an aire and place of interest, not our place of interest but many love it. 

Campsite map is a good place to start when looking for places to stay in Brittany, lots to choose from. 

I have put this on before but it may be of interest to others, some could have changed but I doubt it would be many.
Markets in Brittany
When the countryside comes to you. Find out when and where you can enjoy the pleasures of browsing
through an outdoor market in Bretagne for local produce, fresh fruit and vegetables and organic food from the bio-food producers.

There are very few towns or villages in Brittany without their own, special food market. Here is just a selection of them to get started.

To find the towns and villages mentioned below, use AngloINFO Maps.

The fresh fish auctions are at their best in Audierne, Concarneau, Douarnenez and Lorient, where they usually take place
daily within 30 minutes of the fleet docking.

Côtes d’Armor (22)
Monday Pontrieux 
Tregastel
Tuesday Paimpol: Mornings only
Quintin 
Rostrenen: Tuesday all day through the streets of town
Wednesday Broons
Callac de Bretagne
Dinan: Flea market in July and August
Plouha: All day
St-Brieuc: in the Centre Ville 
Tréguier 
Thursday Binic
Dinan: Mornings
Lannion: Fresh foods (mornings to 13:00). Clothes and other on sale all day.
Lamballe: Mornings
Friday Guingamp: Mornings
Kérity
Lézardrieux
Mur de Bretagne: Evenings July and August, local produce and crafts
Perros-Guirec
Val André
Saturday Erquy: Mornings
Loudeac: Mornings (town centre)
Plouézec
Saint-Brieuc: in the Centre Ville 
Sunday Plestin-les-Greves: Mornings 
Ploubazlanec
St-Brieuc: at Croix Saint-Lambert
St-Gelven: Sunday morning Easter to end October, local produce
Special Bréhat: Daily summer morning market on Place du Bourg


Finistère (29)
Monday Benodet 
Concarneau: Mornings
Douarnenez 
Guerlisquin: Mornings (with added events in July and August)
Quimper: Indoor market (since 1847) in the Halles Saint-François. Locally produced food (meat, fish, cheese) vegetables and fruits. Open 07:00-19:30
Tuesday Moelan-sur-Mer 
Plougasnou: Mornings
Quimper: Indoor market (since 1847) in the Halles Saint-François. Locally produced food (meat, fish, cheese) vegetables and fruits. Open 05:30-20:00
Saint-Pol-de-Léon
Wednesday Douarnenez: Mornings
Henvic: Summer only - night market. Open 17:00-20:00
Locquirec: Morning market on the port
Quimper: Outdoors at Place du Steir, Quai du Port au Vin, Place Terre au Duc, Rue Astor. April to September 07:00-19:00, October to March 07:00-18:00. Food, clothing and household goods
Quimper: Indoor market (since 1847) in the Halles Saint-François. Locally produced food (meat, fish, cheese) vegetables and fruits. Open 05:30-20:00
Roscoff 
Thursday Carantec: Mornings (town center)
Châteaulin: General market on the waterfront
Huelgoat: Mornings
Quimper: Indoor market (since 1847) in the Halles Saint-François. Locally produced food (meat, fish, cheese) vegetables and fruits. Open 05:30-20:00
Friday Concarneau: Mornings
Douarnenez 
Fouesnant 
Lanmeur: Mornings
Pleyber Christ: Second Friday morning each month
Plouigneau: Mornings
Quimper: Kerfeunteun (Place Théophile Bonnemaison, Boulevard des Frères Maillet) organic produce sold 15:00-19:00
Quimper: Indoor market (since 1847) in the Halles Saint-François. Locally produced food (meat, fish, cheese) vegetables and fruits. Open 05:00-20:00
Quimperlé: Mornings (Place Saint-Michel). Tel: 02 98 96 04 32
Saint-Thégonnec: Forth Friday morning each month
Saturday Carhaix: Mornings
Douarnenez: Mornings
Morlaix: Large market all day in the squares and streets of town
Quimper: Outdoors at Place du Steir, Quai du Port au Vin, Place Terre au Duc, Rue Astor. April to September 07:00-19:00, October to March 07:00-18:00. Food, clothing and household goods
Quimper: Indoor market (since 1847) in the Halles Saint-François. Locally produced food (meat, fish, cheese) vegetables and fruits. Open 04:30-20:00
St-Renan
Scaër: Mornings (in front of the mairie/town hall)
Sunday Quimper: Clothes, household goods and local food produce (Place Victor Schoelcher). Open 07:00-14:00
Quimper: Indoor market (since 1847) in the Halles Saint-François. Locally produced food (meat, fish, cheese) vegetables and fruits. Open 07:30-13:00
St-Martin-des-Champs: Mornings


Ille et Vilaine (35)
Monday Combourg: Large market
Dinard: Indoor market open mornings in the Halles de la Concorde
Redon: Indoor market in Les Halles
Tuesday Dinard: Indoor market open mornings in the Halles de la Concorde
Dinard: Mornings in the Place Crolard
St-Malo: Mornings
St-Servan: Mornings
Wednesday Dinard: Indoor market open mornings in the Halles de la Concorde 
Paramé: Mornings
Thursday Dinard: Mornings (Place Crolard)
Dinard: Indoor market open mornings in the Halles de la Concorde
Friday Dinard: Indoor market open mornings in the Halles de la Concorde
Pleurtuit: Mornings
Redon: Indoor market in Les Halles
St-Malo: Mornings
St-Servan: Mornings
Saturday Bécherel: Mornings
Dinard: Mornings (Place Crolard)
Dinard: Indoor market open mornings in the Halles de la Concorde
Dol de Bretagne
Fougères: Mornings
Paramé: Mornings
Redon: Indoor market in Les Halles
Rennes: Mornings (Des Lices)
Sunday Bécherel: Book market first Sunday of the month 
Cancale: Mornings
Dinard: Indoor market open mornings in the Halles de la Concorde
Maure de Bretagne: Small morning market
Plelan le Grand
St-Lunaire: Mornings from Easter to October


Morbihan (56)
Monday Auray: Mornings
Gourin: Mornings: vegetables, charcuterie, baskets, clothes, haberdashery
La Roche Bernard: Afternoon craft and local producers' market, summer only from 18:00
Le Crouesty: Mornings
Pontivy 
Questembert: In the streets and squares of town, weekly market for local produce with bigger market producers on the 1st Monday of the month. Open 09:00-13:00
Tuesday Arzon: Mornings
Damgan: Mornings
Lanester
Le Guerno: Festival market (summer only) from 17:00
Port-Louis: Evenings in July and August
Wednesday Ambon: Summer night market (July and August) with music and entertainment. Opens 17:30 
Bubry: Small market
Carnac 
Damgan: Night market for arts and crafts. Summer only
Kervoyal: Mornings
Le Faouet: 1st and 3rd Wednesday of the month
Pénestin: Summer only, Place de l’Eglise, Rue de l’Eglise and Rue du Calvaire. Mornings
Ploemeur: In the Place de Falquerho, mornings only
Questembert: Summer only beneath the Halles du XVIème Siècle. Festival market with local produce, music and entertainment, from 16:30-20:00
Vannes: Mornings only 
Thursday Hennebont 
Locmine
La Roche Bernard: Mornings. Open 08:00-13:00
Malestroit: Mornings; local produce (dairy and meat) 
Queven: Evenings, organic market near the church
Saint-Pierre
Sarzeau: Mornings. Summer night market open 17:00-20:00
Friday Arzal: Market for small, local producers. July and August only. From 17:00.
La Trinité-sur-Mer
Languidic: Morning market
Locmiquelic: Mornings, in the Grande Rue
Muzillac: Morning market in town
Ploërmel: Friday mornings 08:00-13:00 on Place du Tribunal, small market with locally grown organic fruit and vegetables plus vegetable and bedding plants
Sene: Organic foods market open 16:30-19:30 
Saturday 
Baud: Small morning market
Damgan: Mornings
Josselin: Mornings
La Gacilly: Mornings; local produce
Larmor-Plage: Morning market
Lanester: Mornings in the rue Marcel Sembat
Port-Louis: Mornings
Quiberon 
Vannes: Mornings 
Sunday Ambon: Summer morning market (July, August)
Carnac 
Guidel: Sunday mornings (market square)
Larmor Plage: Mornings (around the Church)
Pénestin: Summer mornings only (Place de l’Eglise, Rue de l’Eglise and Rue du Calvaire). 
Ploemeur: Mornings (Place de Falquerho)
St-Gildas de Rhuys: Mornings

Mandy

Someone else's but maybe of interest 

Turn right out of Calais, and always keep as close as possible to the coast. This sometimes means turning down improbably narrow and unpromising roads, but more times than not, it was worth it.

Here's our rough itinerary...

Criel-sur-Mer
Dieppe
Saint-Aubin-sur-Mer
Veules-les-Roses
Saint-Valery-en-Caux
Veulettes-sur-Mer
Saint-Pierre-en-Port
Fecamp (Benedictine)
Yport
Etretat
Le Havre
Honfleur
Trouville-sur-Mer / Deauville (Aire on port closed off with large rocks)
Villers-sur-Mer
Barfleur

We then skipped across to:

Avranches
Le Mont-Saint-Michel
St Malo
Dinard
Dinan
Saint-Brieuc
Binic (very nice municipal site overlooking the bay from the north)
Plouha
Paimpol

Then across to Quimper

Concarneau
Vannes
La Roche-Bernard
Guerande (of the salt)
Saint-Nazaire (of the submarine pens)
Noirmoutier
Olonne-sur-Mer / Les Sables-d'Olonne
La Rochelle / Ile de Re
Rochefort
Ile d'Oleron
Marennes
Royan
Arcachon
Dune du Pyla (Europes largest sand dune)
Biscarosse Plage (great municipal camping just off beach under pines, absolutely fantastic beach)
Mimizan Plage
Capbreton
Biarritz
... we then hot-footed it down the Pyrenees towards Carcasonne and onwards to the Camargue, back home up the Rhone. 
BEACHES AROUND BRITTANY

The Crozon Peninsula is part of the Parc Naturel regional D'Armorique. It stretches from the picturesque Arree Mountains in the east
to the wonderful beaches and coastal scenery of the 'Presqu'ile de Crozon to the west. The whole magnificent National Park is in the
' Department of Finistere which in turn is part of the area of Brittany.
The Crozon Peninsula has lots of picturesque promontories, bays and beaches. If driving, the coast road is particularly spectacular.
En route, visit the town of Plougastel-Daoulas and make a detour to the hill of Menez-Hom which has fantastic views over both land
and sea.

The nearby town of Morgat is a treat, with its long crescent beach and sheltered harbour full of pleasure boats.

The Crozon Penninsula, Brittany, Top Ten Beaches in Brittany

Why not enjoy a boat trip around the headlands, such as the Cap de la Chevre. Or enjoy a 45 minute tour of the Grottes, multi-coloured
caves in the cliffs only accessible by sea, and take in the spectacular steep ‘chimneys’ which reach up to the cliff tops. 


Presqu'ile de Crozon has in general been undiscovered by tourists as they tend to by-pass it on their way south.
The French come in summer but it never gets that busy. The Presqu'ile extents about 30 kms by 10 kms. and in that area the scenery 
changes from towering cliffs at Point Espangnois with its bracing walks to long beautiful sandy beaches which stretch for miles 
(there are in fact over 12 sandy beaches to choose from and none of them get very busy). There are numerous delightful walks in
forests & moors and we have 145kms. of coastal footpath around the Presqu'ile to explore.

Along Brittany’s Pink Granite Coast you will want to explore Perros-Guirec, a haven of tree lined avenues, smart villas and beautiful 
beaches. Perros-Guirec is located at one end of the long Sentier des Douaniers walking route, which takes you along stunning cliff tops 
to the tiny resort of Ploumanac’h.


You will pass the incredible water sculpted rocks which the Pink Granite Coast is famous for, whilst seabirds glide overhead to the
Sept-Iles bird sanctuary.

Perros-Guirec, Tregastel, Treburden, Brittany, tropical looking lagoon, Top Ten Beaches in Brittany

Along the Pink Granite Coast to the west, you will come across the smaller villages of Tregastel and Trebeurden. Tregastel has a
newly renovated aquarium located in pink granite caves with displays of English Channel flora and fauna. Just south of Tregastel
is the dome of the Pleumier-Bodou Telecommunications Centre. Opened in 1962, it was the first receiving station to pick up signals 
from the American Telstar satellite. The site is now Cosmopolis telecommunications museum. 

Laber is considered to be one of Roscoff’s best beaches whilst the old harbour is home to both fishing vessels and pleasure boats
to the nearby Ile-de-Batz. It almost looks as though you could walk to the island as the deep-water pier in Roscoff stretches towards
it before abruptly plunging into the sea.



Long narrow Ile-de-Batz mirrors Roscoff across the water, 1000m away at high tide but only 200m at low tide. No cars are permitted
on the island. It has some amazing expanses of sandy beach such as Greve Blanche at the eastern end which families tend to head 
for. Alternatively, you may prefer Ile de Batz’s wild and windswept north coast.



Ile-de-Batz is famous for its Jardin Exotique. This extraordinary garden has 3,000 species of tropical plants from all over the world,
including South Africa, Australia and Chile. The rockeries are particularly spectacular and there are superbs view of the bay of
Morlaix, Roscoff, Carantec and the Chateau du Taureau. 

Situated east of Benodet is the coastal town of Concarneau, one of France’s largest fishing ports and a holiday resort full of charm and character.



The must-see sight in Concarneau is the Ville Close, a small, highly fortified 13th century citadelle on a rocky island in the bay.
Ville Close is extremely popular with visitors due not only to its 
picturesque setting but also the fishing museum and many Breton shops.


Concarneau's Ville Close, Brittany, Top Ten Beaches in Brittany

Concarneau has a good aquarium, sailing schools and a pleasant seafront and promenade. There is also an excellent selection of
shops and restaurants. 

Le-Val-Andre features a huge beach with fine sand and a long pedestrian promenade that stretches along the Victorian-style seafront.
Head to rue A-Charner, which runs parallel to the sea, for a good selection of shops and restaurants. Like so many other coastal towns
Le-Val-Andre also features a casino right on the waterfront for an evening out.
Le Val Andre and Erquy, Long sweeping beach, Top Ten Beaches in Brittany

To the east of Le-Val-Andre is the delightful town of Erquy with its spectacular stretch of beach which curves through more than
180 degrees. A great feature of Erquy is that, at low tide, the sea disappears beyond the harbour entrance, leaving just tiny pools of 
water. Equip yourself with stout shoes and take a walk right across the mouth of the harbour from the grassy wooded headland to the
lighthouse at the end of the jetty. Enjoy some shopping in Erquy or tuck into a fresh fish dinner in one of the many restaurants. 

Paimpol’s naval shipyards obscure the view to the open sea; however, a series of waterways lead to Paimpol’s 2 separate harbours
which are usually filled with the masts of pleasure yachts. Fishing boats still use Paimpol’s harbour and keep the fish market busy.
The harbour area is definitely the place to be for a lively atmosphere in the summer.

The Ile de Brehat lies 2km from the coast at Pointe de l’Arcouest

Paimpol and Ile De Brehat, Top Ten Beaches in Brittany

6km north west of Paimpol. The Ile de Brehat is in reality 2 islands that are joined by a small bridge. The north side of the islands has
windswept meadows that slope down to rock erosions. On the south side of the Ile de Brehat, you can enjoy walking amongst palm
trees, mimosa and eucalyptus. The Ile de Brehat, well known as a bird and flower sanctuary, is perfect for nature lovers and ramblers.


----------



## jeangenie (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Mandy

Thank you very much for your detailed reply. You have given us a lot of information which we will now be able to use when planning our trip to France/Brittany this summer.

This is only the second year we have had our motorhome and are still novices. This will help us a great deal.

Just one thing I forgot to put in my post, was about some of the aires stating that payment was made at the machine. How does this work? Do you have to insert cash into the machine or just your English credit card, or is there another card that is more appropriate? 

Once again thanks for your help and information.

Jeangenie


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Dinan IMO is one of the most beautiful towns in Brittany. There is an aire under the viaduct right by the river and marina. No services there though just a public toilet across the road. Payment is at a machine and I think cash only but you don't pay overnight or lunchtime so it works out quite reasonable.
On the coast nearby, it is really beautiful at St. Jacut de la Mer. There are 11 beaches on the peninsula and if you get a really low tide you can walk all the way round as they all join up. The locals all go there at low tide to collect shellfish. There are 2 aires on the peninsula but the one right at the tip gets full up very quickly.
Cazzie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Great post Mandy/Andy.
As we are going to tour Brittany in depth next month I've printed out your post to use as a guide.


BTW there is an aire at Vannes attached to the municipal. Nice hardstandings with marked out bays.


----------

